Ask HN: How did you deal with the fact that you were getting old - notoriousarun
======
IndySun
Well, you already know the answer, as everyone gets older every day. I'm
serious. It's extremely gradual in most ways (hair, teeth, brain) and faster
in others (culture, trends, tech).

Maybe you're thinking instead of 5, 10, or 20 years time, that's a different
question.

But in case you're not... Getting old is easy and in many ways enjoyable, as
long as you have a life. Do you have any of the 3 prerequisites? Something to
do, somewhere to live, someone to love (the forth is x, and that can be what
ever you want). If you have one of those, it's a good start.

It's a huge topic. If you're worried, try not to be, as much of what happens,
body breakdown, opinions skewed, brain gaps, clothes malfunctions, and no
longer being able to consume endless beer without 3 days off and 3lbs on,
happens very gradually.

Joking aside, it is important to pay attention to youself in this regard
(getting old) so the coming changes can be somewhat weathered.

Remember too, as your mind and body gradually changes, you'll adapt
accordingly and naturally. So you may not be able to drink as much beer, but
at the same time you won't want as much beer at the same time. See?

I don't know how old, or serious, you are. I very much remember thinking of
all the 'must do's' and 'must have's' I would obtain before certain decades.
All of which never happened. But other things happened instead. Let yourself
be surprised. Don't be led by dogma, other peoples or your own.

Enjoy it. You're only middle-aged once.

------
simonblack
You _never_ quite deal with it. It's a constant mild irritant that always
lurking in the back of your mind.

There's no fear of dying, in fact it's almost the opposite. You (emotionally?
mentally?) never _really_ believe you're going to die, even though your brain
(scientific knowledge) definitely accepts the reality of that.

I remember the first time it happened, when I looked in the mirror and thought
"Who is that old bastard?" before the brain kicked in and said "It's yourself,
you twit. You are older than you want to believe. And it shows."

I also know that many of the things coming up in the future will be happening
and I won't be able to know what's happened because I won't be here. And that
annoys (disappoints?) me. That's because I want to know how it turned out. An
analogy: you're reading a book and you know that the last three chapters have
been torn out and you can't stop reading because you want to know "Who
dunnit".

------
karmakaze
I thought I was slowing down while I was doing a boring contract job. I
wondered what my future rate of decline might be. Luckily it turned out just
to be the mind-numbing job and things snapped back after it. Things are not
the same, I don't have the same ability to consume vast information
continuously like when I was young, but it more than pays off in that I know
what to pay attention to.

Since then, I've been playing Go. It's both a game I enjoy and it's supposed
to help maintain brain function late into life. Also "82-Year-Old Proves
You're Never Too Old to Code"

If a thought like this crosses your mind, consider that 'now' is the best time
to do things and get on with them. Keep doing things that matter to you or
make you happy and look after your health. Other distractions are a waste of
time and energy.

------
helph67
By realising that above all else it's your health that matters. Assuming
that's agreed then one should consider that many decisions previously made may
well affect how good/long your `old age' is likely to be.

Being a statistian or a clever gambler may help. Ultimately "knowing the odds"
could show the way.

------
dave_sid
I don’t mind getting old myself. With age comes wisdom. With age comes
confidence and self assurance. But it’s watching family and friends around me
getting older that breaks my heart a little. Watching your parents start to
decline is horrible. Make the most of the time you have with them if possible.

------
blacksqr
"Instead of asking how much of your time is left, ask how much of your mind,
babe."

